# Portable Dust collection fixture



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I made a portable fixture to hold my shop vac hose while running the router. It consists of a piece of 1/2 inch plywood with a modified shop vac accessory clamped in place. I installed a spacer under the front to support the nozzle. The clamp was too big so I wrapped some duct tape and then some double sided tape to make it thicker.

I attached four 3/4 inch magnets so it will stay put on the cast iron router table. When I am not using it, it rests comfortably on the metal side of the table saw.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like it should work fine. Thanks for posting.


----------

